# USB STick defekt



## Peter Parker (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe einen USB Stick 256MB. Dieser lief bisher einwandfrei. 
Ich habe mir heute morgen Daten auf den Stick gladen, bis auf einmal eine Fehlermeldung "Datei kann nicht überschrieben werden" kam. Ich versuchte es noch einmal und es kam wie üblich die Meldung Datei Überschreiben (allerdings war die zu überschreibende Datei 0KB groß). Das klappte aber nicht mehr. War dann auch nicht mehr so wichtig und ich habe den Stick gezogen..
Als ich den Stick neu anschließen wollte wurde er nicht mehr erkannt. Der Stick zeigt mir zwar an, das er versucht sich zu verbinden, aber im Betriebssyxstem erkenne ich ihn nicht mehr. Ich habe schon versucht den Sick über die Computerverwaltung oder Hardwareerkennung zu finden, alles ohne Erfolg. In der Defragmentierung  wird auch kein weiteres Laufwerk angezeigt. Mit dem Netzwerkbuchstabe hat es auch nichts zu tun, habe alle getrennt und es mal versucht, ohne Erfolg. Habe es auch schon an meheren Rechnern funktioniert, klappt aber alles nicht.

Habe das Betriebssystem XP mit den neusten Updates!

Sonst wer noch eine Idee?
Ich bräuchte die Daten, da dort meine Diplomarbeit drauf ist. Schlimmstenfall könnte ich den Stick auch formatieren aber ich komme ja nicht mal auf das Laufwerk drauf.

Danke PP


----------

